# 57 Days till Halloween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

57 Days till Halloween
9/4/2013

Had some time off for the long Labor Dabor weekend … let’s get back in the swing of things.

*SAP’s Halloween Mixes*
2009 – As I said, SAP’s mixes went from “a collection of rare Halloween songs” to “a mix of rare Halloween songs with plenty of sound effects and movie clips” which makes them far more listenable. Love Robert Cray’s “Trick or Treat”, Michelle Lee’s “Spooky” and Lou Rawls’ “Season of the Witch”. 

2010 – I like the inclusion of “Mother”, by the Police which is a weird tune. Also: “Turn Around” by TMBG. I also like that most tracks are short (one to three minutes long). Not many mp3 tags on this one, which is unfortunate … I hate not knowing the artists.

2011 – I’m not sure if SAP himself came up with some of these mashups like “What We All Want is the Blood of Dracula” … if he did, he did a nice job. The live “Your Brains” is awesome. Even a song from the Brady Bunch. And a cover of “Don’t Fear the Reaper”. And a rockabilly cover of the “Halloween” movie theme. Again, he keeps the length of each track short to keep things interesting – this is a really good mix.

2012 – Tunes by Goblin, Alice Cooper, Marilyn Manson; some movie trailers. Again, he keeps things pretty brief, inserting snippets of songs here and there. Stephen Lynch’s “Halloween” is here – great tune. The Cure’s “Lullaby” takes me back a ways. Some good grouping, too… there’s a King Kong section of 4 songs which leads to a 3 Godzilla songs … pretty good. I’m not a huge fan of Jack Black, but I love his “King Kong” song.

Looking forward to SAP’s 2013 mix. They just keep getting better.

*Hella-ween – A Mixtape by Punchy (2008)*
Punchy is less concerned with cleverly-inserted movie clips and background sounds, and way more concerned with having something you can party / dance to. This is a tremendous success. Not every track is Halloweenish, but there are enough genre tracks to indicate that this is a Halloween mix. Part 1 is more Halloweenish than Part 2 … and Part 2 is a bit harder and deeper … more of a House mix. Anyway if you’re having a party and your friends like to dance, you’ll like this.

*Hella-ween II – The Return of Punchy (2009)*
Very similar to the first. Every bit as good. Nice that he worked in “Monster Mash” here. A couple of other Halloweenish songs get worked in, but this is mostly house party music. Too many naughty words for kids to listen. This one is much shorter than the first … only about a ½ hour.

*We Never Heard Its Noise (2010)*
This one is maybe more creepy than the others, but less Halloweeny. I’ve never heard of most of these artists … only Aphex Twin, Smashing Pumpkin, Goldfrapp, and NIN are familiar. And the only song I’ve heard before was Goldfrapp’s “Horse Tears”. So this mix is kind of an adventure.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

"Mother" by the Police is a perfect song for a Halloween mix. But I actually bought the Synchronicity album way back, and I think that song may have been the one that pushed me to buy a programmable CD player. I'd end up falling asleep listening to the album and then THAT song would come on. Ouch. I think it's found it's true home here.

The SAP mixes are amazing though. (Discovered them here via you and talkingcatblues, so thanks for the headsup!)


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Synchronicity might be one of my favorite albums from my childhood ... I think I was 11 when it came out. My sisters played it all the time ... but I think they fast forwarded their cassettes past "Mother" most of the time.


----------

